# Biker aus Nienburg/Umgb hier???



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...
vielleicht hat der eine oder andere von euch schon gelesen dass es mich hier jetzt auch gibt??? lach... alsooooo, ich bin vor kurzem aus der pfalz nach nienburg gezogen und suche hier nun leute die lust  haben mit mir ein paar touren zu starten bzw die mich mal mitnehmen würden, denn wenn ich was plane, kommen wir garantiert nirgens an, ich kenn mich doch nicht aus :-(

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich nicht weiterhin alleine durch die prärie radeln müsste.... 

wünsche euch einen schönen abend und einen guten start ins wochenende, 

liebe grüsse, euer Gouda-Girl!!!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2004)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus Nienburg, aber einer der Forenmods hier.
Und da möchte ich es natürlich nicht versäumen dich hier in der IBC herzlich willkommen zu heißen! 

Ich denke mal der foxi wird sich in Kürze hier melden, der ist nämlich aus Nienburg 
Und dann gibt's da noch 'ne ganze Menge mehr, die sich aber hier im Forum nicht so häufig rumtreiben. So z.B. ein Giant69 (schönen Gruß, Jan!) 

Nach diesem Thema hier wirst Du sicher nicht mehr lange alleine fahren müssen 

Weiterhin viel Spaß in der IBC,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itprofi (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gouda-Girl!

Ich glaube mich trifft der Schlag - eine Nienburgerin hier! Great!  

Hoffentlich meinst du auch 31582 Nienburg und nicht das Nienburg im Osten.

Auf jeden Fall erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen im wohl besten MTB-Forum im Netz - W E L C O M E !  

D.


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich meinst du auch 31582 Nienburg und nicht das Nienburg im Osten.


Nee nee, da im Osten sagt man(n) schließlich nicht "Moin Moin"


----------



## itprofi (18. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nee, da im Osten sagt man(n) schließlich nicht "Moin Moin"


@Rabbit, danke für die Info. Aber im Osten ist alles möglich  
Ich war gerade so verdutzt, dass ich noch nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen war, zuerst mal alle bisherigen Beiträge von Mrs. Gouda zu lesen. 

Kommt nicht alle Tage vor, dass sich hier (oder auch in anderen Foren) Leute aus Nienburg/W. anmelden.


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gerade so verdutzt, dass ich noch nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen war, zuerst mal alle bisherigen Beiträge von Mrs. Gouda zu lesen.


Bei mir war genau das die erste "Idee". Schließlich will man(n)  ja wissen, mit wem man es hier bei dem neuen Nick zu tun hat.  

Wenn das mit euch NienburgerInnen so weitergeht, dann dauerts sicher nicht mehr lange und ihr schreit nach eurem eigenen Subforum ...  

Gruß nach Nienburg (an der Weser),
Harry


----------



## Gouda-Girl (19. Juni 2004)

BOAH wie genial ist das denn???? 


kaum ist das bild dabei, hagelts antworten.... 

danke für den tipp...   

und was lesen meine müden augen da??? HIER GIBTS NIENBURGER???? ich glaubs nicht, kann ja doch noch nen richtig guter sommer werden... 

also wie verbleiben wir? ich bin jetzt absolut baff und überhaupt.... 

selten dass ich nicht weiss was ich schreiben soll.. helft mir bitte weiter... 

Liebe Grüsse und SCHMATZER.... Gouda-Girl!


----------



## itprofi (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Antje, was erwartest du wenn du so ein Bild hier einfügst?  
Das war klar, dass dies gleich auf blanke Hysterie hierim Bord stösst, hihi


----------



## Gouda-Girl (19. Juni 2004)

ok ok, ich werde noch eine woche die aufmerksamkeit hier geniessen und dann nehme ich das bild wieder raus.....


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann nehme ich das bild wieder raus.....


Ich hoffe das wird nicht nötig sein, ich persönlich fänd's schade. Ist doch wirklich mal ein netter Avatar 

BTW: Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, was genau fährst Du eigentlich. Sind es wirklich "nur" (Rad-)Touren, sprich eher Trecking, oder doch eher CC (Cross-Country), also MTB-Touren oder liebst  Du gar auch Singletrails, also fährst sogar eher FR (Freeride)?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Gouda-Girl (19. Juni 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmh harry... zu dem thema hab ich mich in dem anderen thread gerade geoutet und ich hoffe, du findest den weg dorthin zurück damit ich mich hier nicht noch einmal bloßstellen muss...

schnuff...    

LG, Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Antje
Schön das du den Weg hier ins Forum gefunden hast und endlich mal kein schreibfauler Nienburger   Vielleicht lockst du die anderen Banausen mal aus der Versenkung.
Wohnst du eigendlich direkt in Nienburg oder kommste aus der Umgebung (wie weit weg)
MTB wird hier in der näheren Umgebung im Waldgebiet der Krähe und die Oylerberge gefahren wenn es auch ein paar Trails sein dürfen.  Forstautobahnen gibt es genug z.B Grinderwald. Wenn es mal ein paar mehr Höhenmeter sein soll so > 500 dann sind da die Rehburger-Berge. Zum Steinhudermeer kann man auch wunderbar Touren, da kommen dann aber schon ca.70 KM zusammen wenn es durch die Wälder geht.
In Nienburg selber gibt es sogar einen netten lockeren Biketreff von wo aus Touren gestartet werden. Immer Samstags 14:30 vom Toom-Baumarkt (Hannoversche-Str.) Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden im lockeren Tempo (es wird viel blödsinn gebrabbelt und Spass gemacht) je nach Lust und Laune der Anwesenden.
So, wenn du möchtest dann mach einfach nen hier nen Touraufruf sag nur wann/wo und wieviel du fahren möchtest oder PM/Email an mich. Du kannst dir auch mal meine verstaubte Homepage anschauen oder mein Fotoalbum hier im Forum.
Klick einfach auf mein Profil da sind die links.

@Harry: Danke für die Grüsse - gehen zurück an die Elbe  Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Deistertour


----------



## itprofi (19. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ok ok, ich werde noch eine woche die aufmerksamkeit hier geniessen und dann nehme ich das bild wieder raus.....


So war das natürlich nicht gemeint


----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2004)

Hi itprofi
Dich hab ich hier ja auch noch nicht entdeckt, wo ziehst du denn so deine Kreise?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (19. Juni 2004)

soderle... vielen lieben dank erstmal für die tollen tips... mmmmh.. ich hab nur ein ernsthaftes problem.... stöckse? rehburg? was für wälder???? ich kenn mich hier doch nicht auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssss...

hat denn niemand ein wenig mitleid mit mir und holt mich einfach mal ab und düst ne runde mit mir????? schnuff... 

bin doch schon froh, dass ich mit dem auto von rohrsen (da wohn ich nämlich) nach nienburg finde und den obi, mehr find ich aber auch nicht wirklich.... *knuff* also geht das mal mit dem aufraffen? wo bitte ist die hannoversche strasse--- toom?   

LG, Antje


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> harry... zu dem thema hab ich mich in dem anderen thread gerade geoutet und ich hoffe, du findest den weg dorthin zurück damit ich mich hier nicht noch einmal bloßstellen muss...


Also wenn Du dein Outing im "Stell-dich-vor" Forum meinst, das habe ich gelesen. Aber da steht ja nicht wirklich, was Du preferierst zu fahren.
Weder bist Du da näher auf dein Bike eingegangen, noch ist zu erkennen, auf welchen Untergrund Du deine ersten 4 km zurückgelegt hast 


			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn niemand ein wenig mitleid mit mir und holt mich einfach mal ab und düst ne runde mit mir?????


Hat Volker (foxi) dir doch angeboten! Schreib ihm doch einfach mal 'ne PM 


			
				foxi schrieb:
			
		

> @Harry: Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Deistertour


Wie siehts aus mit dem Wochenende 9.-11.Juli?

Gruß,  
Harry


----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus mit dem Wochenende 9.-11.Juli?


bestens, ist mein freies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (19. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus mit dem Wochenende 9.-11.Juli?
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry


----------



## itprofi (19. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> soderle... vielen lieben dank erstmal für die tollen tips... mmmmh.. ich hab nur ein ernsthaftes problem.... stöckse? rehburg? was für wälder???? ich kenn mich hier doch nicht auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssss...
> 
> hat denn niemand ein wenig mitleid mit mir und holt mich einfach mal ab und düst ne runde mit mir????? schnuff...
> 
> ...


Rohrsen? Ok, kann man ja gerade noch zu Nienburg zählen ;-)

Ok, machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen, mein Vorschlag wäre Treffpunkt Rohrsen Schule, Zeitpunkt am besten am Wochenende odr auch mal gern wochentags ab ca. 18:00 Uhr.

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch weitere Leute, von NI nach Rohrsen sind ja nur ein paar KM.

Allerdings kenne ich mich waldtechnisch in Rohrsen/Heemsen etc. nicht wirklich gut aus, da heisst es einfach mal drauf los biken.


----------



## itprofi (19. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi itprofi
> Dich hab ich hier ja auch noch nicht entdeckt, wo ziehst du denn so deine Kreise?


Hi Foxi,

ich habe gestern auch erst mein Profil aktualisiert  

Ich bin meistens im Bereich Krähe, Stöckse, Steimbke, Linsburg, Grinder Wald, Mardorf unterwegs.
Aktuell allerdings fast nur Street nach Zeit.
Ich muss mir mal deine HP ansehen


----------



## foxi (19. Juni 2004)

Is ja klasse habe bestimmt schon deine Spuren im Boden gekreuzt  genau da wo ich auch meine Hausrunden drehe. Müssen wir mal unbedingt abfahren.  Für mich sind es nach Rohrsen ungefähr 5km und ich kenn mich da aus. Für die Tour schlage ich vor erst mal Richtung Heemsen dann durch die HoheHorst und ab in die Krähe dann sieht man weiter. Als Treffpunkt währe dann besser gelegen der Jibi-Markt. Bei mir siehts momentan aber Zeitmässig wegen Job düster aus. Morgen könnte ich erst ab 18:00 und nächste Woche hab ich Spätschicht - also nur Vormittags Zeit. Dannach öffnet sich der Zeitkorridor  Falls ich nicht an euer Runde mit teilnehmen kann, könnte ich noch ne Wegbeschreibung (Karte) posten wie ihr am besten und kürzesten in die Krähe kommt.
Ab morgen dann erreicht ihr mich falls nötig nur über Handy - Nr. schicke ich euch per pm


----------



## itprofi (19. Juni 2004)

Hm, also ich denke mal, dass wir uns beide schon mal gesehen haben. 

Nachdem ich auf deiner Site war und mir mal die Videos, bzw. deine Bilder angesehn habe, kommt mir da irgendwie was bekannt vor  
Ich denke, es war mal direkt an der Mülldeponie in einer der vielen Waldpisten. hmm ... 
Ja, eine gemeinsame Tour wäre echt klasse.

Stimmt, der Jibi-Markt/Sparkasse ist auch ziemlich zentral gelegen, für mich glatt noch einen ganzen Km näher, hehe

Eine Wegbeschreibung wäre gut, dann kann Antje schon mal ein paar Kreise ziehen.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

foxi du bist der held des tages.....

danke, jibi als treffpunkt auszuwählen ist eine hervorragende idee, endlich mal jemand der mich wirklich so blond sieht wie ich immer sage, denn wenn ich sage, ich kenn mich hier nicht aus, dann mein ich das auch so! aber das scheint ja keiner einzusehen. den jibi find ich, der ist schräggegenüber... dass rohrsen eine schule hat, wusste ich bis eben gerade noch gar nicht ;-(

und RABBIT.... woher soll ich wissen, dass es einen interessieren kann auf was für boden ich meine ersten km bewältigt habe..... was sind denn das für fragen... kann ich mein BIKE beschreiben wenn ich nicht weiss was es für eins ist?? ich glaube ihr überschätzt mich hier ein wenig.. wozu oute ich mich, wenn ich dann doch wieder alles wissen muss??? menno *grummel*

schönen tag noch!


----------



## foxi (20. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und RABBIT.... woher soll ich wissen, dass es einen interessieren kann auf was für boden ich meine ersten km bewältigt habe..... !


tstssss...der Harry kann aber auch Fragen stellen...      
nee, bin auch davon ausgegangen wenn man so manches statement von dir liest das du schon etwas MTB Erfahrungen hast. Mann ist eben schwer von Begriff wenn es um weibliche Logik geht. Wir geben uns aber mühe  
Sach bitte bescheid wenn du den Jibi gefunden hast und verlauf dich nicht    (sorry der musste sein)
Werde erst mal die Werbetrommel führ dich rühren hier in NI und die Jungs mal aufwecken was hier los ist. Bis So.!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

foxi, was hälst du von dienstag vormittag? ich kann irgendwie nicht auf pm´s antworten, hier hängt (fast) alles...

ansonsten ist es noch so arg lange hin bis sonntag und ich weiss auch nicht ob ich da schon wieder fit bin, weil ich samstag abend in elze aufs schützenfest will... 

dienstag oder mittwoch vormittag... wenn du magst?? 

LG, Antje!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Wegbeschreibung wäre gut, dann kann Antje schon mal ein paar Kreise ziehen.




wie ist das denn jetzt gemeint?????


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gouda-Girl!
> 
> Ich glaube mich trifft der Schlag - eine Nienburgerin hier! Great!
> 
> ...



und wann zeigst du mir die forstautobahnen???

LG, Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und wann zeigst du mir die forstautobahnen???
> 
> LG, Antje


Wenn du mich so fragst, *sofort!* (sorry, ich konnte einfach nicht anders   )

Ok, wir können sehr gern eine Tour starten, allerdings kann ich vor kommenden Donnerstag leider nicht. 
Ab Do. Abend können wir loslegen!


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn jetzt gemeint?????


Antje, du kennst doch die Männerwelt, anfangs hell begeistert und wenn es drauf ankommt den Schwanz einziehen, Termine verschieben, Ausreden suchen ...   Daher die Karte


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> du kennst doch die Männerwelt, anfangs hell begeistert




jetzt sag nicht, die begeisterung ist schon wieder vorbei??????


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sag nicht, die begeisterung ist schon wieder vorbei??????


Nene, ich bin dabei, haben wir doch gestern Nacht bis 02:15 Uhr ausgiebig besprochen.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

angeber *fg*  aber hast ja recht...


----------



## foxi (21. Juni 2004)

@ it : konzentration auf das wesentliche, wie siehts mit Biken am So. aus .Schlage vor gemeinsam die Trails der Krähe abzurocken. Von wo kommst du genau her ? wegen Treffpunkt.


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> @ it : konzentration auf das wesentliche, wie siehts mit Biken am So. aus .Schlage vor gemeinsam die Trails der Krähe abzurocken. Von wo kommst du genau her ? wegen Treffpunkt.


Ok, Sonntag hört sich gut an, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.
Ich bin zwar nicht aus Zucker, aber bei Regen fahre ich ungern, die ganze Putzerei nervt ziemlich  
So, jetzt habe ich mich als Schönwetterfahrer geoutet


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

komisch... komm mir grad so ausgeschlossen vor.....


----------



## foxi (22. Juni 2004)

> ansonsten ist es noch so arg lange hin bis sonntag und ich weiss auch nicht ob ich da schon wieder fit bin, weil ich samstag abend in elze aufs schützenfest will...


nee ausgeschlossen wir hier niemand, aber das hörte sich ja nicht begeistert an. Man könnte das Programm ja noch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte das Programm ja noch ändern



nicht doch extra meinetwegen... dann habt ihr ja so quasi gar keinen spass... bis auf die tatsache, dass ihr euch über mich lustig machen könnt.. ich schlag vor, foxi, wir zwei probieren erstmal die strecke aus, die du für mich vorgesehen hast und sonntage gibt es ja immer noch genug in diesem sommer...... gute idee????? 

LG, Antje


----------



## Gerrit (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann habt ihr ja so quasi gar keinen spass... bis auf die tatsache, dass ihr euch über mich lustig machen könnt..



Wenn wir alle so gedacht hätten, als wir mit diesem Sport anfingen, würden wir vermutlich immer noch allesamt einsam und allein unsere Runden drehen. 

Also - schnacken einstellen, Kette ölen und ab die Luzie...

gerrit


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Luzie...




Luzie???? war das nicht die mit den dingern aus knete???


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Luzie???? war das nicht die mit den dingern aus knete???


So Mädels und Jungens, wenn das Thema hier noch weiter abgleitet  , dann muß ich es wohl demnächst schließen 
@Gerrit: Zügel deine Wortwahl, sonst geht hier höchstens die Post ab!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels und Jungens, wenn das Thema hier noch weiter abgleitet  , dann muß ich es wohl demnächst schließen



*kopfkratz* ist wohl doch was dran, dass in norddeutschland hauptsächlich spiesser unterwegs sind ... was?!


----------



## Alan (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> *kopfkratz* ist wohl doch was dran, dass in norddeutschland hauptsächlich spiesser unterwegs sind ... was?!


Spiesser ist vielleicht übertrieben, vornehm-zurückhaltend triffts wohl besser. Wie war das doch gleich mit der hanseatischen Herrenbekleidung? Die Farbe ist egal, solange es dunkelblau ist...
Naja, Du bist ja noch eher im Süden des Nordens ansässig, und in meiner alten Heimat fand ich es nicht ganz so zurückhaltend wie jetzt hier im Norden. Wobei - von NI nach MI sind es ja nochmal rund 50 km weiter Richtung Süden... 

Viel Spaß in Deiner neuen Heimat!

Saludos

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

und wer von euch trainiert jetzt mit mir für andalusien???


----------



## foxi (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> sonntage gibt es ja immer noch genug in diesem sommer...... gute idee?????


Gerrit hat recht, drücken gibbet nicht. Am Sa machst ordentlich einen drauf   und So. haben wir dich inner 1/2 Stunde zum  :kotz:  gebracht. Danach läufts wie von alleine weiter (Dein Radl) evtl. ja sogar bis andalusien


----------



## foxi (22. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels und Jungens, wenn das Thema hier noch weiter abgleitet  , dann muß ich es wohl demnächst schließen


[Logik on] Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dann wird es wohl so sein [Logik off]


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> drücken gibbet nicht.



war mir schon klar, dass mich keiner drücken will   

aber gut... fahr ich halt mit... komm ja eh net weit...

LG, Antje !


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

kommt es in nienburg eigentlich auch mal vor, dass die sonne scheint und es nicht regnet??? 

schnuff.. ist ja ätzend.. ist es eigentlich in ganz deutschland so oder nur hier oben???

LG, Antje!


----------



## Ecke2000 (23. Juni 2004)

Was willstn da groß trainieren.
Vor meiner ersten großen Tour hab ich auch voll den Schiss gehabt, ich könnte kaum 100 km fahren und dann ist Schluss. Und was war dann?
1. Tag 100km
2.Tag früh etwas müde: 120km
3.Tag ausgeruht: 120km
4.Tag ausgeruht 120km
...
irgendwann hatte ich dann mal einen Einbruch, nach 2 Wochen, aber nach 3 Tagen am Stück mit je 170km und keiner warmen Mahlzeit, weil dafür einfach keine Zeit war, bin ich auf dem Rad echt fast eingeschlafen, aber sonst sag ich mal, der Körper holt sich seine Kondition beim Fahren, glaub mir, das funzt auch so.

Noch ein Beispiel: Letztes Jahr bin ich mal nicht allein unterwegs gewesen, sondern zu zweit in Dänemark, Norwegen.
Und mein Kumpel hatte echt keine Kondition, kein Sport gemacht, nix. Und dann noch ein Stadtrad mit 5 Gängen Nabenschaltung.
Und er sagte mir vorher, nicht mehr als 100 km am Tag.
Ich sagte: Ok, aber ich versichere dir, spätestens am 4.Tag wirst mich für bekloppt halten, wenn wir 16 Uhr die 100km runter haben und ich sage, so, weiter gehts nicht.
Und so war es dann auch, es ging sogar so weit, dass er mir in Norwegen nach 2 Wochen mit 30 Sachen davon gefahren ist und ich Schwierigkeiten hatte dranzubleiben.

Soviel zum Thema Training )


----------



## foxi (23. Juni 2004)

toll, so wie du das beschreibst macht das ganze bloss keinen Spass sondern ist ne mörderische Qual. Macht doch bitte für andalusien oder training einen exrtra thread auf. Ist schon schwierig genug hier


----------



## foxi (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ist es eigentlich in ganz deutschland so oder nur hier oben???


50km südlich ist die Wettergrenze "D E I S T E R"  Ist nen tolles MTB-Revier Du solltest endlich biken gehen, einfach drauf los (ja ich weiss) und wenn du hier fit bist und schön brav dann darfst du sicherlich mal mit.


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> kommt es in nienburg eigentlich auch mal vor, dass die sonne scheint und es nicht regnet???
> 
> schnuff.. ist ja ätzend.. ist es eigentlich in ganz deutschland so oder nur hier oben???


Also hier "ganz" oben ist es auf jeden Fall auch so


----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> kommt es in nienburg eigentlich auch mal vor, dass die sonne scheint und es nicht regnet???
> 
> schnuff.. ist ja ätzend.. ist es eigentlich in ganz deutschland so oder nur hier oben???
> 
> LG, Antje!


http://www.wetter.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

habe unter Reisen-Routen und Reviere ein Thread mit Namen "Andalusien 2005" erstellt... hoffe ich seh Euch da mal!!!

LG, Antje!


----------



## Ecke2000 (23. Juni 2004)

@Foxi,

ich warte ja auch schon, dass Gouda-Girl ein Andalusien-Thread oder Training-Thread oder Touren-Tipps-Thread öffnet, aber hab noch keinen gefunden.
Ist ja ihr Thema!
Dann würde ich es auch da posten   

Zu der Quälerei:
Ich fahr ja auch nicht mehr als ich schaffe, von daher ists auch keine Quälerei   

Und je öfter man fährt, desto mehr schafft man dann j auch, ohne sich zu quälen.

Ich hab lange an der 200km-Tour geknabbert, aber dann doch irgendwann geschafft.
Und am Anfang macht man halt nur kleine Touren.
Nur es ist halt wie ich schon sagte: Irgendwann werden 50km am Tag langweilig, weil man dann nur einen halben Tag unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2004)

Ecke60033 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann werden 50km am Tag langweilig, weil man dann nur einen halben Tag unterwegs ist.


Hallo, können wir jetzt endlich mal auf den Punkt kommen?!
Sprechen wir hier nun von Radtouren im herkömmlichen Sinne auf Radwanderwegen oder doch schon von Trekkingtouren, wo es dann auch schon mal ein wenig Schotterpiste sein darf oder von "richtigen" MTB-Touren wie etwa auf diesem Höhenprofil zu erkennen:









Da waren wir auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs, haben allerdings "nur" knapp 37 km geschafft. Allerdings waren auch knapp 1500 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen 

So Antje, nun sach' mal, was Du dir vorstellst für deine Andalusien-Tour.

Etwa so was:






oder doch eher so was:


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

ich nehm das obere bild


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm das obere bild


Na super, dann sprechen wir ja doch die selbe "Sprache" 
Ich werde mich dann gleich mal als potentiellen Teilnehmer im Andalusien-Reise-Thread eintragen


----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, können wir jetzt endlich mal auf den Punkt kommen?!


Niveau pur, danke!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

itprofi meldest du dich dann bitte noch mal bei mir wegen donnerstag abend.. sorry, du hast meine nummer, wenn ich deine hätte, würde ich dich ja anrufen.... würde mich echt superfreuen wenn es klappt... bin eben auch noch mal ne runde gedüst.. nicht weit aber immerhin... bis zur weser... na.. da in drakenbrück die riesige brücke die ich so cool finde und dann übern kreisel in holtorf zurück.... also ich bin stolz auf mich und das obwohl es in strömen geregnet hat...

will mich ja vor dir nicht allzu sehr blamieren obwohl das wohl eher nicht zu verhindern ist!!!

LG, Antje !


----------



## foxi (23. Juni 2004)

@Rabbit: Tausend dank für das Höhenprofil ich krieg mich gerade nicht wieder ein.


----------



## foxi (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ... bis zur weser... na.. da in drakenbrück die riesige brücke die ich so cool finde und dann übern kreisel in holtorf zurück.... also ich bin stolz auf mich und das obwohl es in strömen geregnet hat...
> will mich ja vor dir nicht allzu sehr blamieren obwohl das wohl eher nicht zu verhindern ist!!!


Klasse, du beweisst ja richtige Ortskenntnis, guter Anfang ich bin beeindruckt.
Nach der coolen Brücke (Wasserkraftwerk) immer weiter geradeaus und nächste Strasse links ab, dann kommst du auf den *Weserradweg* Der ist beschildert. Wird dann aber weit entweder Richtung Ni oder Hoya
Der Ort heist übrigens Drakenburg und beim Kreisel da warst schon fast bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der coolen Brücke (Wasserkraftwerk) immer weiter geradeaus und nächste Strasse links ab, dann kommst du auf den *Weserradweg*
> 
> Der Ort heist übrigens Drakenburg



es war dunkel, da hatte ich schon auf der brücke schiss.... sonst wäre ich sicherlich noch weitergefahren...

und das mit drakenburg... ich hatte gehofft du behälst es für dich.... ist mir nämlich auch schon aufgefallen... 

also wenn du abends im regen mal wieder nen liebes mädel am kreisel aufm bike keuchen siehst, ein nettes "hallo" aus dem fenster und ich bin fast schon wieder motiviert.... 

LG G-G!


----------



## foxi (24. Juni 2004)

oh man jetzt kotzt mich das Wetter auch echt an, extra früh aus den Federn um zu Biken und es pisst schon wieder laufende Meter. Hoffentlich habt ihr heute Abend mehr glück. Viel Spass


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich habt ihr heute Abend mehr glück. Viel Spass




danke foxi.... aber ich glaub eher dran, dass ich heute abend wieder allein meine runden drehen werde... im regen.... 

wünsche euch einen schönen tag zusammen, LG, Antje!


----------



## foxi (24. Juni 2004)

Am 9.7  ist ne runde durch die Rehburgerberge angesagt.
Ich denke das Thema ist hier doch ganz gut aufgehoben, gehört ja auch zur Nienburger Umgebung (Kreis) und im "Deister Feierabendrunde" thread waren wir (IBC-Rehburger und me) doch weit weg vom schuss (offtopic) also bitte nicht meutern  
@Rehburger: Werde von Schneeren aus anrollen, fahre also durch Rehburg die Hauptstrasse entlang. Wegen dem Treffpunkt können wir ja noch sehen. An der Eisdiele wenn Wetter schön währ auch net schlecht.
@Itprofi: Wenn es passt kannst gerne mitkommen wird aber hart das verspreche ich - Anfahrt bis nach Rehburg mit dem Bike über Grinderwald/Schneeren dann treffen wir Rehburger und es geht in seine Berge Rückfahrt über Düsselburg/Brokeloh/Husum. Schätze mal 90Km und 500hm 
@Gauda-Girl: Wenn du gross bist kommst auch mit gelle


----------



## foxi (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> danke foxi.... aber ich glaub eher dran, dass ich heute abend wieder allein meine runden drehen werde... im regen....


Das würde it dir doch nie antun .......


----------



## itprofi (24. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> oh man jetzt kotzt mich das Wetter auch echt an, extra früh aus den Federn um zu Biken und es pisst schon wieder laufende Meter. Hoffentlich habt ihr heute Abend mehr glück. Viel Spass


Mann mann, ich wollte heute morgen auch noch eine kleine Frühstucksrunde drehen, doch es vergehen keine 10 Minuten ohne Regenschauer.  
Waldfahrten kann man eh vergessen, laufen natürlich auch  

Wo ist der Sommer? 
Das Wetter nimmt sich bestens ein Beispiel am gestrigen EM-Spiel - einfach nur grottenschlecht   

Aber eines hat es wenigstens gebracht, Völler hat heute seinen Rücktritt erklärt, endlich Ende mit dieser ewigen Schönrederei und "fürallesverständnishaberei".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich dir doch nie antun .......




und warum tust du es dann?


----------



## Rehburger (25. Juni 2004)

Nach einer super 5 Std Deistertour gestern, beginnt das Wunden lecken.
Ich bin ok, nur am Bike habe ich eine ausgeschlagene Dämpferaufnahme und
ein krummen Dämpferbolzen zu verzeichnen.

Muss jetzt erstmal sehen wo, wie und wann ich Teile bekomme, so mit also den Tourtermin auf unbekannt verschieben.

Anders gesagt ich bin für besagte Tour am 9.7. erstmal raus, sollte wieder erwarten das Fahrrad vorher fahrbar werden bin ich wieder dabei und melde mich.

Gruß
Rehburger


----------



## foxi (25. Juni 2004)

Moin, so nen schitt der Deister fordert immer wieder Opfer. Zum Glück ist dir ja nichts passiert  Lassen wir mal den Termin so stehen vielleicht bekommst dein Bike ja wieder fit bis dahin. Viel Glück


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

kann ich nicht mitkommen und getränke reichen.. oder schweiss abwischen? irgendwie muss ich mich doch "hocharbeiten"...

wünsche euch einen guten start ins wochenende! LG, G-G!


----------



## foxi (25. Juni 2004)

ja prima Idee, wir führen die Sheerleaders ein beim Biken. alles weitere heut abend....muss gleich weg. Du hast dich eben echt wacker geschlagen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast dich eben echt wacker geschlagen




und warum fühl ich mich dann so elendig alt und zerschlagen???


----------



## itprofi (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und warum fühl ich mich dann so elendig alt und zerschlagen???


Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber ich bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber ich bin stolz auf dich!



danke... aufbauende worte kann ich gut brauchen...

 ich glaub ich werd noch süchtig nach dem biken.. morgen früh fahr ich die gleiche strecke noch mal.. naja... wenn ich sie denn wiederfinde... 

und so alleine im wald... mmmmh... nen bissel schiss hab ich da ja schon, egal.. was solls.. ich häng net am leben und wenn ich schnell genug bin, passiert scho nix... 

LG, G-G!


----------



## foxi (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und warum fühl ich mich dann so elendig alt und zerschlagen???


Das ist das Salz in der Suppe aus der der Trainingseffekt entsteht, gönn dir jetzt erst mal nen Tag ruhe mit Biken und du wirst sehen am So. gehts noch besser  Ansonsten Hut ab vor dir bei solchen widrigen Wetterverhältnissen (12° mit Sturmböhen und Regen) eine erste Offroad-tour zu wagen.   An deinen Bike müssten wir aber noch arbeiten, damit der Spass und deine motivation auch noch lange anhält.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (26. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das Salz in der Suppe aus der der Trainingseffekt entsteht, gönn dir jetzt erst mal nen Tag ruhe mit Biken und du wirst sehen am So. gehts noch besser  Ansonsten Hut ab vor dir bei solchen widrigen Wetterverhältnissen (12° mit Sturmböhen und Regen) eine erste Offroad-tour zu wagen.   An deinen Bike müssten wir aber noch arbeiten, damit der Spass und deine motivation auch noch lange anhält.




und am sonntag kommt auch noch nen fetter kater dazu... ui ui ui... bin ja gespannt wie das wird.. kommt eigentlich noch jemand mit und wo fahren wir überhaupt??? und hey, nächstes mal machen wir den sattel gleich nach oben, war ne supi idee ...  

LG und jutz nächtle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (26. Juni 2004)

Bei mir siehts momentan mit morgen etwas düster aus was das biken angeht   Familienpflichten rufen, kann aber sein das sich noch am Abend oder späten Nachmittag was ergibt. Hatte eigendlich angedacht wir cruisen zu dritt zum Hämelsee und danach toben IT und me sich noch in der Krähe aus.


----------



## oropeza (27. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hämelsee und danach toben IT und me sich noch in der Krähe aus.



...wo isn das? Bin auch gerade dabei meine nähere Umgebung zu erkunden...


----------



## itprofi (27. Juni 2004)

oropeza schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo isn das? Bin auch gerade dabei meine nähere Umgebung zu erkunden...


Whow, es kommen ja immer mehr aus dem Nienburger Umland zusammen


----------



## oropeza (27. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Whow, es kommen ja immer mehr aus dem Nienburger Umland zusammen



Naja, von Uchte aus doch noch nen Stückchen. Aber wenn mal was Größeres geht, sacht Bescheid!


----------



## itprofi (27. Juni 2004)

oropeza schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, von Uchte aus doch noch nen Stückchen. Aber wenn mal was Größeres geht, sacht Bescheid!


Naja, so weit nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## foxi (28. Juni 2004)

@oropeza: Wellcome, Uchte ist tatsächlich bischen weit. Das nächste wo ich in deiner Richtung mal so am biken war sind die Hesterberge bei Steyerberg. Gehören die noch zu Deinen Revier und kennst dich dort aus ? Ich steh dort immer vor so nen blöden Zaun  Grösseres geht für uns aus Ni eigendlich nur im Deister ab da sind wir mit PKW in ca. 45min. Wo drehst du so deine kurven ?
@Itprovi: Heut Abend 18:00 am Toom ? Kleine Runde durch Langendamm und Krähe. max 2Std. locker. muss ja noch zur Nachtschicht. Jan würde sagen "Wenn trocken dann rocken"


----------



## oropeza (28. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> @oropeza: Wellcome, Uchte ist tatsächlich bischen weit. Das nächste wo ich in deiner Richtung mal so am biken war sind die Hesterberge bei Steyerberg. Gehören die noch zu Deinen Revier und kennst dich dort aus ? Ich steh dort immer vor so nen blöden Zaun  Grösseres geht für uns aus Ni eigendlich nur im Deister ab da sind wir mit PKW in ca. 45min. Wo drehst du so deine kurven ?
> @Itprovi: Heut Abend 18:00 am Toom ? Kleine Runde durch Langendamm und Krähe. max 2Std. locker. muss ja noch zur Nachtschicht. Jan würde sagen "Wenn trocken dann rocken"



@foxi:...ja stimmt, das Gebiet um Steyerberg hab ich auch schon mal abgeleuchtet, weil es auf der Karte gar nicht mal so unattraktiv aussieht. Ich habe dann bei näherer Erkundung die gleiche Erkenntnis wie Du gehabt, von wegen blöden Zaun und so  War da nicht mal so ´ne Sprengstofffirma oder sowas  

Naja, ansonsten fahr ich dann den Weserradweg bis runter nach Minden und dann entweder links das Wesergebirge (heißt glaub ich so) bis zur A2 und noch ein bißchen weiter (Luhdener Klippenturm). Oder rechte Seite (Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal) das Wiehengebirge entlang. Sehr schöne Trails und für unsere Verhältnisse hier oben ganz ordentliche Auffahrten. Wirklich empfehlenswert!!

Deister war ich auch schon etliche Male. Auch ein super Bike-Revier! Aber ich tu´ mich immer ein bißchen schwer meine Radel-Gebiete mit dem Auto anzufahren, da es den Gesamtzeitrahmen wieder vergrößert. Ich find´s  immer besser zu Hause auf´s Rad zu steigen und dann los. Aber das Leben is ja bekanntlicher Weise kein Wunschkonzert 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn mal was größeres geht, sagt bescheid. Oder wenn mal Interesse besteht den Bereich um Minden/Porta Westfalica kennen zu lernen, einfach melden.

In diesem Sinne...

...ach so, wo ist den "die Krähe"?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (28. Juni 2004)

bin auch wieder da


----------



## itprofi (28. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> @oropeza: Wellcome, Uchte ist tatsächlich bischen weit. Das nächste wo ich in deiner Richtung mal so am biken war sind die Hesterberge bei Steyerberg. Gehören die noch zu Deinen Revier und kennst dich dort aus ? Ich steh dort immer vor so nen blöden Zaun  Grösseres geht für uns aus Ni eigendlich nur im Deister ab da sind wir mit PKW in ca. 45min. Wo drehst du so deine kurven ?
> @Itprovi: Heut Abend 18:00 am Toom ? Kleine Runde durch Langendamm und Krähe. max 2Std. locker. muss ja noch zur Nachtschicht. Jan würde sagen "Wenn trocken dann rocken"


@Foxi
18:00 Urh Toom war gar nicht mal so schlecht, war kurz vorher da.
Wir haben heute Nachmittag unseren Brunnen gebohrt bekommen (25 Meter!) und derjenenige der das gemacht hat arbeitet im Toom Markt.
Ich bin eben erst wieder reingekommen, aufgeräumt und den neuen Brunnen bestaunt.
Morgen werden wir noch Fenster streichen und Gartenleuchten setzen, dann kann ich endlich wieder aufs Rad und/oder Laufen.
Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder kann.
Meine Lady hat eine Woche Urlaub, deshalb muss sich im Haus und Garten was tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (29. Juni 2004)

Moin


			
				oropeza schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wenn mal Interesse besteht den Bereich um Minden/Porta Westfalica kennen zu lernen, einfach melden.


thanks, da komm ich bestimmt demnächst mal drauf zurück. Einer der weissen flecken wo ich noch nicht biken war 


			
				itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> 18:00 Urh Toom war gar nicht mal so schlecht, war kurz vorher da.


hehe und ich kurz nachher, bin dann alleine los und hab 40km runtergespult. Heute nachmittag gehts weiter in Grinderwald und morgen in Deister. Viel Spass mit den Unkraut, ich lass es wachsen dann brauch ich mich nicht so bücken  


			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch wieder da


 Ich auch, war garnet wech.  Und gibst schon wieder ordentlich Gas ?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (29. Juni 2004)

mmmmh werd wohl heute abend mal ne runde drehen... das wochenende hat mich um zwanzig jahre älter werden lassen, meine knochen tun weh und der kater will und will einfach nicht verschwinden.. war wohl doch ein wenig viel...

*schnuff*

ausserdem jagt ein termin den nächsten und ab montag muss ich ja auch wieder arbeiten.... also mal gucken ob ich in den nächsten tagen zeit zum radschwingen habe.. ich hoffe es zumindest... das wetter geht ja einigermassen, solange man nicht absolut aus zucker ist, ist es zumindest oki.... wann hättest du denn mal wieder zeit? freitag wieder? 

LG, Antje!


----------



## foxi (29. Juni 2004)

Nachmittags am Freitag oder Samstag siehts gut aus


----------



## Gouda-Girl (29. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Nachmittags am Freitag oder Samstag siehts gut aus




samstag kann ich nicht, aber freitag nachmittag ists supi.... muss nur später noch zum spinning, aber das sollte zu schaffen sein... freu mich.... 

holst mich ab? wann?

LG und gute nacht, Antje!


----------

